# Sealed boxes or opened and inspected



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

Any thoughts?


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

I like the special red inspection tape.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

anythoughts? i want fried chicken and pasta...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> I like the special red inspection tape


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

uh, my butt itches


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

sorry for ridiculing you im just on skype with the bad influences... but seriously what are u asking?


----------



## FattyCBR (Feb 22, 2007)

If the vendor offers the option of sending sealed boxes or "opened and inspected" do you ever choose opened? I'm trying to figure out why someone would want a box opened.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

FattyCBR said:


> If the vendor offers the option of sending sealed boxes or "opened and inspected" do you ever choose opened? I'm trying to figure out why someone would want a box opened.


Neither 'cos that would be illegal.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

to make sure they aren't damaged to covered with mold


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

I prefer signed in triplicate, sent in, sent back, queried, lost, found, subjected to public inquiry, lost again, and finally buried in soft peat and recycled as firelighters.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Tristan said:


> I prefer signed in triplicate, sent in, sent back, queried, lost, found, subjected to public inquiry, lost again, and finally buried in soft peat and recycled as firelighters.


:tpd:


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Tristan said:


> I prefer signed in triplicate, sent in, sent back, queried, lost, found, subjected to public inquiry, lost again, and finally buried in soft peat and recycled as firelighters.


you forgot to add bent folded spindled and mutilated


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Tristan said:


> I prefer signed in triplicate, sent in, sent back, queried, lost, found, subjected to public inquiry, lost again, and finally buried in soft peat and recycled as firelighters.





j6ppc said:


> you forgot to add bent folded spindled and mutilated


Isn't the answer "42"???


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

j6ppc said:


> Neither 'cos that would be illegal.


you guys are d!ck heads... that the right answer...


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Isn't the answer "42"???


The galaxy is on RpLoaded's belt.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Depends on if you trust the vendor. Open and inspected means they might catch a problem before shipping and be in a position to save some time, money and anxiety! This is a response that would hold true, regardless of the origins of the box. Personally, I plan to open *any* boxes I get, and inspect the sticks prior to coolidor or humi storage, so I'm not really bothered by pre-inspected boxes.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

zemekone said:


> you guys are d!ck heads... that the right answer...


That's true; but atleast we're huge.:r


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

If it were me I would prefer to have them inspected to make sure everything looks good before shipment. Also some people like to specify a certain wrapper shade color. With the cigars inspected you can feel that this will lessen any possible issues that may arise.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Tristan said:


> That's true; but atleast we're huge.:r


:gnTristan that why i hate you!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

OK. Back to serious time. Just messin' wit ya, Fatty. I don't know that I can answer the question, though....


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

zemekone said:


> :gnTristan that why i hate you!


:r:r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Tristan said:


> That's true; but atleast we're huge.:r


That is not what Danielle said!!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

No disrespect to anyone who has posted, but did he ask something wrong? Just curious.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Not really but it is hard to address w/o talking about vendor practices which is no no


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Sandman said:


> No disrespect to anyone who has posted, but did he ask something wrong? Just curious.


Not being a Mod, or the Admin., I can't answer that with absolute certainty. However, it wasn't asking for sources, how to obtain sources, where to buy, how to buy, when to buy, when not to buy, . ..................

You get the picture. The question is in the Habanos only lounge, so it must be assumed that we are taking about Cuban cigars. However, the question is legitimate for any box of cigars, and the answers are also.

This is one of those topics that someone can make a mountain out a molehill if desired. Mostly, when that happens, the thread gets shut down, more restrictions are imposed, and we lose another small part of CS, because someone gets their panties in a wad. This is not aimed at anybody in particular, or at any of the above posts. It is just an observation of what has happened in the recent past when someone starts crying basically that "if we can't talk full and open about Cuban cigars, then NOBODY should be able to talk about any aspect of Cuban cigars, AT ALL!"

Those that have been around a while will understand fully what I mean.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

:tpd:... I think... as long as no one gets mad at you. 





My response to the question is that if you trust what the seller is doing, then inspection ain't such a bad thing.:2


----------



## KraZieMaN55 (Oct 2, 2005)

I generally insist that all my boxes get inspected prior to shipping and I do trust my vendors.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

KraZieMaN55 said:


> I generally insist that all my boxes get inspected prior to shipping and I do trust my vendors.



Maybe I should get my box inspected!!


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Maybe I should get my box inspected!!


TOO......MANY..........JOKES........


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Maybe I should get my box inspected!!


:r - too funny, Michelle


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

SaltyMcGee said:


> TOO......MANY..........JOKES........


:tpd: :r :r

My mind is racing, I have to restrain my fingers.

Michelle, you sure are naughty to be making fun this early in the AM!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Maybe I should get my box inspected!!


I think Gerry has a source that will inspect your box..I used to Inspect box but got tired of that barn yard smell..:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> I think Gerry has a source that will inspect your box..I used to Inspect box but got tired of that barn yard smell..:r
> 
> No but seriously, you should have them inspected so that your sure of getting a good box..Thats the only reason.


I like a varnished box.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I like a varnished box.


Ya ever get that Vintage box thats a little on the Musty side? Yeah, I like those:tu


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2007)

Rock Star said:


> Ya ever get that Vintage box thats a little on the Musty side? Yeah, I like those


You and Peter are as bad as Michelle!!! Keep up the good work

:r:tu:r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Rock Star said:


> I think Gerry has a source that will inspect your box..I used to Inspect box but got tired of that barn yard smell..:r





pnoon said:


> I like a varnished box.





Rock Star said:


> Ya ever get that Vintage box thats a little on the Musty side? Yeah, I like those:tu


I don't think my box is varnished, vintage, musty or barnyard like But maybe an inspection is needed.........Pming Gerry now



SvilleKid said:


> You and Peter are as bad as Michelle!!! Keep up the good work


who moi


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> You and Peter are as bad as Michelle!!! Keep up the good work
> 
> :r:tu


No one is as bad as Kiwi..:r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Milan,i prefer that they check them out first,and thats any vendor...


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

I can see no downside to having your vendor check out the cigars before shipping. Now this is not the type of service you're going to get from cbid or JR's.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Kiwi Michelle said:


> I don't think my box is varnished, vintage, musty or barnyard like But maybe an inspection is needed.........Pming Gerry now
> 
> who moi


If anyone is interested, I am a certified box inspector. I hope I am not doing something wrong by posting my services here, but I will surely offer a sizable discount to CS members.

I have about 20 years experience, and have seen many boxes in my time. And a little mustiness is nothing to be ashamed of. It happens to alot of boxes occasionally. It can easily be corrected. PM me for details.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Part of the reason for insisting on sealed boxes is the "bait and switch".....where different cigars would replace the originals.....a practice not very common anymore.....now it's more like replacing vintage smokes with not-so-vintage ones......as a lot of people have mentioned it's a matter of trusting your vendor.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Nothing like a sealed box. I could see opting for inspected boxes on problematic years like 2001 to ensure they are well rolled.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

I always have mine inspected.
can't hurt right?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

LiteHedded said:


> I always have mine inspected.
> can't hurt right?


I trust my vendors so i'd rather have them check instead of sending a box of moldy cigars or worse...


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

SteveDMatt said:


> If anyone is interested, I am a certified box inspector. I hope I am not doing something wrong by posting my services here, but I will surely offer a sizable discount to CS members.
> 
> I have about 20 years experience, and have seen many boxes in my time. And a little mustiness is nothing to be ashamed of. It happens to alot of boxes occasionally. It can easily be corrected. PM me for details.


You sound like a very experienced box inspector!! Would I still need a second opinion??


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

It's better to buy singles. Then you won't have to worry about the problem.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

My practical side says inspect every box beforehand. 

But, there is nothing like opening that sealed box for the first time...it's a beautiful thing. Take it all in. Hey if they're in rough shape just send them back.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

Stonato~ said:


> My practical side says inspect every box beforehand.
> 
> But, there is nothing like opening that sealed box for the first time...it's a beautiful thing. Take it all in. Hey if they're in rough shape just send them back.


today's box was sealed. forgot to ask them to inspect. 
but it was like opening a christmas present


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Got a nice bunch of shipments yesterday.
Four boxes from different locations all appearing at the same time.
One of them was previously opened and inspected. It was a box of San Cristobal La Fuerza from 10/03 (which was supposed to be from '06 - won't hear me calling the vendor out on this one).
As I do when I get these, I too opened it, looked inside, took out a stick, smelled it, placed it back, closed the lid and put it away in the humi.

If it is from a vendor I have done business with in the past and trust, I am glad they open them once in a while to make sure I am getting what I paid for. If I didn't trust the vendor? Well, wouldn't be a problem at all as I would have never even ordered it.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Stonato~ said:


> My practical side says inspect every box beforehand.
> 
> But, there is nothing like opening that sealed box for the first time...it's a beautiful thing. Take it all in. Hey if they're in rough shape just send them back.


IDK about the rest of you, but I'd definitely sacrifice whatever joy could be derived from slicing open a few seals for the peace of mind that I'm not incurring double confiscation risk and double wait time on my sticks. ALWAYS have em inspected, IMHO.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Blueface said:


> If it is from a vendor I have done business with in the past and trust, I am glad they open them once in a while to make sure I am getting what I paid for. *If I didn't trust the vendor? Well, wouldn't be a problem at all as I would have never even ordered it*.


You make an excellent point, Carlos!!



pnutbutrsangwich said:


> IDK about the rest of you, but I'd definitely sacrifice whatever joy could be derived from slicing open a few seals for the peace of mind that I'm not incurring double confiscation risk and double wait time on my sticks. ALWAYS have em inspected, IMHO.


The double risk and twice worry is a point that hasn't been visited yet, and is definitely something to think about. If they are pre-inspected, found wanting, and replaced before you get them, then you are only worrying one time. Yep, another excellent point.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> .... not incurring double confiscation risk and double wait time on my sticks.


yup, confiscation risk sucks. :tg


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

Stonato~ said:


> yup, confiscation risk sucks. :tg


you damn canadians!!!
:ss


----------

